# [PF] Way of the Wicked - Golarian OOC



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock=Character Creation Guide]
*Character Creation Guide:*

*Step 1 Attributes:*

This campaign expects the players to be villains on an epic scale. 25 point buy Epic Fantasy build as described in Getting Started

*Step 2 Race: (from the campaign source)*

This is unchanged. All races in The Pathfinder Roleplaying Game are permitted. There are certain races that will be more difficult to play in this campaign. Extremely unusual or monstrous races are likely to be troublesome. PCs of those races may find themselves uninvolved in certain parts of this campaign. (I would replace uninvolved with difficulty being involved but you get the idea)

The PCs after all are on a secret mission to infiltrate and destroy Talingarde. It will be more difficult to infiltrate anything if you are travelling with a minotaur, goblin or serpent man.

*Step 3 Class: (from the campaign source)*

All classes are permitted except the Paladin. Paladins do not walk the Way of the Wicked. A few classes require some special consideration below.

The Anti-paladin from the Advanced Player’s Guide is well suited themetically for this campaign. Alas, the class requires a chaotic evil alignment which is not permitted.
Thus it is recommended that your GM allow the house rule “The anti-paladin may be of any evil alignment”. (Consider this rule in play) Further, the anti-paladin may have cohorts, followers and henchmen who are of any evil alignment instead of the usual “chaotic evil” requirement. Also, a lawful evil anti-paladin may not use their fiendish boon to add the ‘anarchic’ property to a weapon. Instead, they may add the ‘axiomatic’ property. 

Assassins are a great choice for this campaign. Subtle killing can potentially be useful again and again. Yes, this is a prestige class not a core class. But it’s a great prestige class to be working towards at level one. 

Barbarians can be a good choice, but since chaotic alignments are not allowed (see below), neutral evil or neutral are the only two possible alignment choices. Barbarians have the challenge of coming up with a good reason why a class as chaotic and rebellious as this one
would cooperate with a group of lawful evil followers of Asmodeus. Perhaps a cleric of Asmodeus (another PC?) saved your life and now you owe that priest your service.

Cavaliers are a fine choice for a PC but must be careful about their Order selection. Orders that defend the common folk (The Order of the Shield) or pledge allegiance to the king of Talingarde (The Order of the Lion) are probably not appropriate. Self-serving orders (for example the Order of the Cockatrice) are very appropriate indeed.

Clerics and inquisitors are allowed but must worship a god who approves of the villainous path ahead of you. Worshipping the lawful evil god Asmodeus is strongly encouraged. At the GM’s discretion it may be required for divine classes. (not required)

Druids are permitted though neutral good druids are not. Evil druids are a perfectly valid choice but you must decide why such a character would ever join an organization
that honors a lawful evil god. 

Gunslingers - I’d rather not have these, but we can talk about it

Monks may not be lawful good and must be lawful evil. 

Ninja and Samurai are permitted but speak to me if you want this option. I’d like to stay away from the eastern options unless you have a really compelling idea.

Rangers will find that Humanoid (Human) and Outsider (Good) are solid choices for their favored enemy.

Sorcerers of any bloodline are permitted. Infernal blooded sorcerers are a particularly good choice.

*Step 4: Skills and Feats*

This step is unchanged.

However, this campaign lends itself more than most to a house rule that gives everyone two more skill points per level. The PCs will be on their own for much of the campaign and will have difficulty relying on others for skills. This house rule will make them more self-reliant.

(Consider this house rule in play)

Besides, villains should more competent than the average man.

*Step 5: Equipment*

The characters begin with nothing. They have no money, no weapons or armor, no gear, no animal companions of any sort and no material possessions besides tattered, dirty prison clothes. Equipment will be acquired in game.

Alchemists begin without their formulae book, extracts, bombs or mutagens. They must have access to an alchemical lab or chemicals to have any of these abilities restored.

Bards begin without their instruments.

Cavaliers have lost their mount. Presumably their mount was slain or given to another during their capture. It can be presumed that their week of mourning is already in the past.

Clerics begin having chosen all their spells for the day. They do not have their holy symbol or any material components however.

Druids also begin having chosen all their spells for the day. They do not, however, have their animal companion with them. Presumably such a companion was slain during their capture or escaped and awaits them outside. Regardless, such beasts would never be allowed inside
the prison. Only if they escape from Branderscar prison will they have a chance to reunite with their companion or conduct the ceremony to acquire another.

Inquisitors and Oracles lack their holy symbol if they need one.

Summoners begin the game with their Eidolon unsummoned. They begin the game shackled so they are unable to perform the necessary ritual until they are free.

Witches, Wizards and Magi do not have their spell books, material components, familiars or bonded objects. They do however begin with a full selection of memorized spells from before their incarceration.

*Step 6: Traits*

Every character must choose a crime that landed in them in Branderscar. They were not wrongly imprisoned -- they are guilty of their charge. Choosing this crime counts as your campaign trait.

You may select one additional non-campaign trait.


* Step 7: Backstory *

There is a further requirement and it is something of an intangible quality. At some point in this adventure path every character is going to have the chance to join an evil organization and swear allegiance to the master of that organization and its patron – the lawful evil god Asmodeus. You should make a character who can say yes.

* Epilogue: The Way of the Wicked *
Perhaps right now, you may be experiencing a little cognitive dissonance.

This campaign is about breaking out of prison, joining an evil organization and then seeking revenge. Above, we recommend that characters be lawful evil. You may be asking yourself right now “how is breaking out of prison and getting revenge lawful?”

It isn’t.

Lawful evil is the recommended alignment not because your character is obeying the laws of Talingarde but because your characters seek to impose a new order. This is not the campaign for chaotic loners or freespirited vagabonds. Those campaigns exist in abundance
and if they are what you are looking for, perhaps you are in the wrong place. This is a campaign about joining an evil organization with a wicked agenda. Eventually, you
may even come to control that evil organization. 

“Way of the Wicked” is a chance to play an unusual sort of character. You will play a burgeoning dark lord -- someone who will rise from imprisonment and destitution
to become one of the greatest villains of this age. At first, you will be a minion in service to a sinister plot. But eventually, you will be a minion no longer. You, if you can survive, will become the master.

And that is almost the definition of lawful evil.

* Crimes of the Forsaken *

Each character chooses one heinous crime that has earned them a place in Branderscar Prison. Each crime grants a different benefit, similar to a trait. You may have committed many crimes during your lifetime, but this is the crime that finally got you branded and condemned.

This list of twenty crimes is not intended to be comprehensive. Feel free to invent your own crime, punishment and benefit (with the GM’s approval of course).
Besides simplying choosing a crime, you should also consider how the crime was done. Was this a wellplanned criminal enterprise or a crime of passion? Did you do it alone or did you have accomplices? Was this the first time you did this crime or are you a repeat offender?
Answering these questions will help flesh out your character’s background.

This has been said before, but it bears repeating. Your character actually perpetrated this crime. You may have done it for what seemed like noble reasons. You may have gotten entangled in this criminal enterprise unwillingly. But there is no doubt that you are guilty. You have not been sentenced to the worse prison in Talingarde unjustly. You are here because you deserve to be.

Arson
You have willfully started a fire that destroyed property. To be sent to Branderscar, you didn’t start just a minor little trash fire. Your act of arson threatened a major town, city, church or castle and likely cost someone their life. You’ll be punished for your crime by facing the fire
yourself.
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: Whenever you score a critical hit with a fire attack, you receive a +2 fire damage bonus to your damage roll. This bonus is a trait bonus.

Attempted Murder
You tried to kill someone and botched the job. To be sent to Branderscar Prison, you did not try to kill just anyone. You likely assaulted someone of great importance and prominence.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You gain a +2 trait bonus to Intimidate checks, and Intimidate is always a class skill for you.

Blasphemy
Either you have defamed the great god Iomedae or you have been found guilty of worshipping one of the forbidden deities (who preeminent among them is Asmodeus).
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: +2 trait bonus to Knowledge (religion) and Knowledge (religion) is always a class skill for you.

Consorting with the Dark Powers
(Witchcraft)
You have been found guilty of summoning an evil outsider. Likely you were captured by the famed witch hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld. The last thing he said to you was, “May Iomedae have mercy upon your wretched, damned soul.” If only you could get a chance at revenge!
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Knowledge (planes) and Knowledge (arcana) checks, and one of these skills (your choice) is always a class skill for you.

Desecration
You have violated one of the churchs, cathedrals or holy shrines of the great god Iomedae. To be sent to Branderscar this was no minor act of vandalism. Instead you have done something flagrant and spectacular to dishonor the Shining Lady.
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: You receive +1 trait bonus on all saving throws against divine spells.

Desertion
You have deserted from the Talirean military and been recaptured. To get sent to Branderscar this was not some minor or routine dereliction of duty. Instead, you abandoned your post during a time of crisis -- perhaps battle or while defending the Watch Wall. Regardless of the
exact circumstances, your laziness and cowardness must have caused loss of life.
Punishment: Death by hanging
Benefit: You receive one bonus skill point per level that must be spent on the Profession (Soldier) skill. Profession (Soldier) is always a class skill for you.

Dueling unto Death
You have engaged in a duel to the death and mortally wounded an opponent. The opponent was honorable enough to say nothing before he expired. Alas that his family or companions was nowhere near so honorable. Dueling was once common in Talingarde before the House of Darius came to power. The House of Barca all but encouraged duels of honor. Now, dueling of any sort is punished severely. Dueling to the death is a sure way to be sent to Branderscar Prison.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You gain a +1 trait bonus to Fortitude saves

Extortion
You have defrauded money from someone by holding information of their wrongdoing over their heads. To end up in Branderscar, this was no minor act of merely threatening to expose someone. Instead you ave attempted extortion against someone of great prominence and for exorbitant stakes. Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines 
Benefit: You receive a +2 trait bonus to Intimidate checks, and Intimidate is always a class skill for you.

Forgery
You have forged documents issued either by the crown or by the Church of Iomedae. Alas, that your forgery while competent was not entirely undetectable. To be sent to Branderscar, this was no minor finagling of paperwork. This forged document could have cost lives, undermined the reputation of the Church or endangered the security of the realm.
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You gain a +3 trait bonus to Linguistics skill checks to commit forgery and Linguistics is always a class skill for you.

Fraud
You tried to bilk someone out of their cash. To end up in Brandescar Prison, this was no petty con job or penny ante racket. Instead, you brazenly tried to defraud someone important of a huge sum of money. And it almost worked too!
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You receive a +2 trait bonus to Bluff checks and Bluff is always a class kill for you.

Grave Robbery
It is forbidden by sacred law to dishonor a corpse after it is been sealed in its tomb by a clergy of the Iomedaen faith. Some may not honor this ban: necromancers, golem crafters, self-styled scientists, and alchemists delving into the forbidden secrets of life and death. These ghouls can expect no mercy from the Talirean Magistrates. And by sending you to Branderscar Prison, you have received none.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to confirm critical hits

Heresy
You have denied the supremacy of Iomedae and been condemned for it. For this to be a crime, you were not content to keep your heresy to yourself. You tried to sway others. Likely you were captured by the famed witch hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld. The last thing he said to you
was: “Iomedae may forgive you yet for your lies. Talingarde will not.” If only you could get a chance at revenge!
Punishment: Death by burning.
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws against divine spells.

High Theft
You had a foolproof plan to steal some great treasure. Alas, the scheme had a fatal flaw and went horribly awry. To be sent to Branderscar prison, this was no ordinary robbery attempt. You tried to steal something of great value or religious significance.
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Reflex saves.

High Treason
You have willfully worked to bring down the current Monarch of Talingarde -- the beloved King Markadian V called the Brave of House Darius. To be successfully tried for High Treason you have done more than merely dislike the king, you did something tangible to undermine his rule. Alas, that you failed at your plot and are now headed to Branderscar Prison. Treason is the only crime that is still punished by the gruesome ritual of being drawn and quartered. Your stay at Branderscar will be brief. 
Punishment: Death by drawing and quartering
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Will saves. 

Kidnapping
You have abducted someone perhaps to ransom them or do unspeakable things to them. Unfortunately, you were caught and your victim was rescued (if they weren’t rescued -- you would be guilty of murder instead). To be sent to Branderscar Prison, you must have abducted someone of great importance or in a particularly gruesome manner.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to both Disarm and Grapple attempts.

Murder
You have killed without just cause and been condemned for it. To be sent to Branderscar Prison, this was no typical killing but a particularly savage and unforgiveable act. You may also have killed someone with powerful friends. Note: You are not allowed to have killed someone in the royal family of Talingarde. You may have tried (this would instead be High Treason -- see above) but ultimately they are too well protected.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You deal 1 additional point of damage when flanking a foe. This additional damage is a trait bonus.

Piracy
You have been caught in the act of piracy on the high seas. This is a rare crime these days since Markadian I the Victorious burned the last major pirate fleet to threaten these isles. Still the crime is punished harshly. Likely you are the sole survivor of your ship.
Punishment: Death by hanging
Benefit: You may select either Bluff or Intimidate. The selected skill receives a +2 trait bonus and is always a class skill for you.

Sedition
You have attempted to covertly stir up rebellion against your rightful sovereign. This differs from high treason in that you attempted to convince others to make war against Talingarde instead of taking direct action yourself. A subtle difference to be sure. But it is the difference
between receiving the swift justice of the axe instead of the slow suffering upon the rack.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Bluff checks and Bluff is always a class skill for you. Further if you ever take the Leadership feat, you gain a +1 trait bonus to your Leadership score.

Slave-Taking
Slavery is illegal in Talingarde and a very rare crime. Still, once in a great while, slavers from the mainland will foolishly make an incursion into Talirean protected territories. When they are captured alive they are always made an example of.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to both Disarm and Grapple attempts.

Slave Trading
Slavery is legal in other parts of the world and it can be tempting to the most decadent of Talingarde’s nobility to acquire a “souvenir” when traveling abroad or to purchase the object of their desire from a less reputable merchant. However you ended up trading slaves in Talingarde, you were caught red handed and now you will lose more than simply your freedom.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You receive one bonus skill point per level that must be spent on the Appraise skill. The Appraise skill is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

reserved


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

Loot Post
[sblock=Loot]
2 Daggers
1 Light Hammer
1 Potion (Unknown)
Pouch of 100 gold
1 Holy Symbol (Asmodeus)
3 Longbows
3 Heavy steel shields
3 Chain shirts
3 Longswords
3 Clubs
60 Arrows
1 Key A.H.
1 Key T.N.
1 Key V.B.
1 Empty bottle of “3 Raven Whiskey” (Rotgut Whiskey)
3 Pairs of heavy boots
[/sblock]

Map of Branderscar Prison


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

One thing I wanted to talk about was experience. Typically, for PBP games, I think I prefer milestone awards. At some point during the adventure, I will announce that everyone has leveled up. Unless people really prefer individual XP rewards this is probably how I will go with this campaign. I'm willing to break it down though if its what everyone really wants. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2012)

So what is going on with the " reserved rolls " thing? Obviously I can see Herik rolled a Natural 20, so should I post a message for bursting the chains or are you going to get around to that?


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually try to interpret your actions as stated, and provide any necessary die rolls (to save time) if they are not provided for me. If you wish to use a skill to do something, feel free to provide your own roll if you desire. I just like to try and optimize turn around on actions. If I ever do something you disagree with, I will definitely consider ret-conning the action differently. I definitely try though to include your action as described in my updates.

In your case, there really was no way that chain was going to break, but I felt like I owed you a roll. Getting a natural 20 means you looked pretty awesome straining on the chain, and didn't bust a gut....but that chain isn't breaking


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

If you see those rolls, it just means I'm creating a post to drop my rolls into. You have to have a post first before you can add die rolls to it. It usually means the narrative update will be along shortly (though I do get interrupted from time to time)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

We are all in th same cell, correct?

How much movement do we have? Can we touch?


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm fine with milestone leveling.

ah, would you mind putting an sblock around the bulk of that first post? It's a bit much to scroll past all the time.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> We are all in th same cell, correct?
> 
> How much movement do we have? Can we touch?




Yes, same cell. You are spaced far enough apart that the chain to the roof prevents you from touching.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

ahayford said:


> One thing I wanted to talk about was experience. Typically, for PBP games, I think I prefer milestone awards. At some point during the adventure, I will announce that everyone has leveled up. Unless people really prefer individual XP rewards this is probably how I will go with this campaign. I'm willing to break it down though if its what everyone really wants. What do you guys think?



 Milestones sound fine.  If it were SWSE where you need to use or lose Force Points before leveling, that option is not popular with me, but PF it is okay.  

What sort of leveling frequency are you aiming for? (Hopefully leveling once every 3-4 months? ) Some games provide bonus XP over time and boost treasures to match so leveling doesn't take forever in PbP.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

As this is an AP, it has set expectations for character level at certain points in the story. Leveling will be based on that. This does meen leveling may be somewhat slow, but I will try and keep the story moving as best I can.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2012)

Milestones = OK!


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, as I have mentioned in my other campaigns. Please feel free to make suggestions if you do not like the way I'm running something. I'm still new to DMing PbP and am definitely open to new ideas, both plot-wise and mechanics wise. Just let me know.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

ahayford said:


> Also, as I have mentioned in my other campaigns. Please feel free to make suggestions if you do not like the way I'm running something. I'm still new to DMing PbP and am definitely open to new ideas, both plot-wise and mechanics wise. Just let me know.



Take a look: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/315221-pmillers-dm-workshop-series.html
Something might be useful.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

I have read bits and pieces of those, and have found them very useful


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

ahayford said:


> I have read bits and pieces of those, and have found them very useful



Heh, I cannot remember if we had this conversation before or not.  If you use MapTools and you need help with tricks and stuff, let me know.  I have been using it for quite some time.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

lol did you seriously just roll to detect urine?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

ahayford said:


> lol did you seriously just roll to detect urine?



Yep, I figured somebody in this group must have peed their pants by now.  Up to you to choose.   Just be glad I did not ask who defecated.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 10, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Heh, I cannot remember if we had this conversation before or not.  If you use MapTools and you need help with tricks and stuff, let me know.  I have been using it for quite some time.




I do use maptools, and for the most part love the tool. Like any opensource software it has its quirks...but I love the ability to generate nice looking maps on the fly. Its built in fog of war and lighting tools are pretty sweet too. I may start using light sources in my shackled city campaign but have largely refrained since quite a few have alternative vision anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2012)

She who smelt it, dealt it.



(^_^)


----------



## Caim (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm fine with milestones as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

Is Firvin still gagged?


----------



## ahayford (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, both casters are still gagged.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2012)

Just realised that I haven't selected Quigly's Known Spells. So here they are

[sblock=Known Spells]*Cantraps (4):* Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*Level 1 (2):* Grease, Sleep[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2012)

Can we have an inventory of the guard's possessions please?

Thanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

ahayford said:


> Game tiles and blood cover the stone floor of the once cozy guardroom.
> 
> As the last spark of life flickers from the guards’ eyes, the group  begins to rifle through their belongings for anything useful.
> 
> the surcoats are stained with the blood of their former owners.



Okay, sorry.  I am confused.

Just where did all of the guards get bloodstains from?  They were put to sleep and all but one had their necks snapped.

Only the last one was killed with a dagger.



ahayford said:


> Grumblejack shatters the table with his fist,  selecting a large piece to use as a club. He tests its weight, and  seeming satisfied, turns to the group.
> 
> You will use your magic to burn the tin men, and Grumblejack will crush them.



Since Aljarlyraq was preventing the ogre from arming himself without agreeing to follow at least Firvin's leadership, then I am assuming this was agreement on Grumblejack's to the arrangement. Only then would Aljarlyraq have let him through that doorway.  

BTW, one of the reasons I recommended the new OOC thread and the beginning posts to be reserved was to keep track of treasure.  But, we actually need that information transferred there, ahayford.  Otherwise it quickly becomes buried in previous pages and gets hard to find and forgotten like the remaining items on the veil.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 24, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Okay, sorry.  I am confused.
> 
> Just where did all of the guards get bloodstains from?  They were put to sleep and all but one had their necks snapped.
> 
> Only the last one was killed with a dagger.




My mistake, I thought their throats were slit for some reason when I was writing that up. Only one of the surcoats would be stained.



perrinmiller said:


> Since Aljarlyraq was preventing the ogre from arming himself without agreeing to follow at least Firvin's leadership, then I am assuming this was agreement on Grumblejack's to the arrangement. Only then would Aljarlyraq have let him through that doorway.




I wrote that update late at night, and I guess I missed that context. I thought Firvinianna was just kind of giving Grumblejack an "I told you so" and Aljarlyraq protecting his mistress. I will correct this with a new update from him when I get home tonight.



perrinmiller said:


> BTW, one of the reasons I recommended the new OOC thread and the beginning posts to be reserved was to keep track of treasure.  But, we actually need that information transferred there, ahayford.  Otherwise it quickly becomes buried in previous pages and gets hard to find and forgotten like the remaining items on the veil.




I can move that data to the OOC thread when I have a free moment.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 24, 2012)

While we're on the topic of my mistakes.....How is everyone doing? Any complaints or suggestions about what I could do better? I know we've only been running for a couple weeks, but figured I've posted enough for you guys to get a general feel of my style. If there is one thing I've learned, is be sure to run the game my players want to play, even if it isn't exactly how I prefer things (most of the time! heh).


----------



## Caim (Apr 24, 2012)

It is running good man. Your doing a great job.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2012)

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION], everything is going well. 

The  only minor issue I have at this time is the bookkeeping I mentioned  previously.  I usually make it a habit to copy that stuff right away to  ensure it is there immediately after I post it.  Due to EnWorld’s often  lag time in loading pages, having to search for anything not on the  current page is can take too much time some days. 

@  Everyone else;  Playing a campaign while being evil is challenging.  So  far we have managed to be perfectly in character and dislike each  other. Most have an attitude and a chip on their shoulder. In the  long run I don't think that will be very fun.  Evil characters tend to not be very  friendly.

I  suggest we resolve to determine a reasoning to have our characters  develop some sort of common motivation (other than just escaping the prison) to  develop teamwork in the long run. 

Though,  perhaps it is only me that sees this turning into something that will really  be just IC bickering all of the time or people acting out of character  to avoid conflict. Dunno.


----------



## ahayford (Apr 25, 2012)

It definitely is hard to keep evil characters together working for common goal, something that is quite often sited in popular literature as the only reason Evil doesn't take over everything . The initial motivation provided in this game to keep you together is the common goal to escape the prison. There will be additional motivation later on. I certainly encourage everyone to think about why you would sign up to work together with this group of misfits and wouldn't simply slit each others throats.

Thats the main purpose for the Chaotic Evil alignment ban. Characters of Lawful evil tend to crave power and revel in societies where the powerful and strong rule over the weak. The best example I can come up with is the Sith Empire from the Star Wars universe. The Sith run the gamut from sadistic to just morally neutral. But most have in common is that they value strength and have little value for the concept of "good". The structure of the empire keeps everyone from killing each other, but just barely.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah. People only kill each other SOME of the time (Darth Vader, put that guy down! Bad Sith! Bad! Go to your place!). 

Zelda, though evil, is also someone who isn't averse to some team building. She was, after all, arrested for organizing a rebel group. Y'all may annoy her, but if you prove yourselves worthy there will be a place for you at her side. Or at her feet. You know...depends.


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2012)

AH, so far so good.

Sam cooperates with others as long as it seems to be to his advantage.


----------



## Caim (Apr 26, 2012)

Team building excercises!!!! Let's bake a cake together or burn a village down!!!


----------



## ahayford (Apr 27, 2012)

I apologize for the lack of update. Work has been very late the last two nights. I have the day off tomorrow so rather then put something together tonight when I'm not at my most lucid, I'm going to update tomorrow. Sorry


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2012)

No worries, mate. Me too.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION]; Now that we have a map of the prison.  Where are the rest of us on it?  Rms 17 & 20?

Are the cells 18 & 19 all empty now, or do we have more prisoners to be freed?


----------



## ahayford (May 1, 2012)

The rest of the cells were empty. There were no other prisoners besides yourselves and the VIP. Branderscar prison isn't known for keeping a large population. It is used mostly to hold high profile prisoners away from the population until justice can be vetted out as dictated by Iomedae. 18A was your cell, 19 being the high security cell which held Grumblejack. 16 is the stairwell, and 14 is the the office in which Herik finds himself.

Also, I will get that loot page updated ASAP.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

Thanks.

I would add the map to a spoiler block in one of those opening posts as well for better reference after we move to a new page.


----------



## ahayford (May 11, 2012)

I apologize for the infrequency of updates. Work is bad for me right now. Haven't been getting home till about 11pm -12am. This should end at mid to end of may and then I'll be back on for regularly scheduled updates. I'd rather hold off and make the updates when I'm well rested then try to write something half assed. Sorry !


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2012)

No sweat. Take as long as you need. Its supposed to be fun not a chore.  

I've had to work all the hours god sent, so know what its like


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2012)

No worries, I've had slowdowns too and will again. That's what makes PBP's good...they can absorb some real-life-hassles without dying (usually).


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2012)

Besides, we still have a few people to ratify the current plan presented IC.


----------



## ahayford (May 28, 2012)

Work is starting to slow down again. I anticipate being able to pick this back up within a week.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2012)

Cool, I am still here.


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2012)

As am I.


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2012)

I2.


----------



## gdmcbride (May 30, 2012)

There is an ominous swell of music and a strange creaking in the floor. The air shifts as if stirred by some unseen presence. You all feel like you are being watched...

Not that this matters. Or happens in game. Or really at all.

Regardless, game on!

Gary McBride
Fire Mountain Games


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2012)

Still around


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

[MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION];  Can we have a tactical grid so we can place our characters.  We did have a plan of sorts, so maybe you know where everyone is.

Also someone asked about Prestidigitation for shutting doors.  I think the answer is no (Mage Hand does that), but not my call.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys. I will update tonight with a tactical grid. I looked at mage hand and prestidigitation...I would say, Mage hand is probably the appropriate spell here for what you want to do. Prestidigitation seems mainly for things like the old coin trick or rabbit out of a hat. However if you can come up with a good description of how you are doing it, I'll let it slide.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Grumblejack is at I12/J13, with Aljalyraq to be at h12.

Everyone else is at places north of row E.

We are planning to ambush them at E8 & F8 to catch them between our hammer and anvil.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 8, 2012)

They are coming up the stairs on the bottom left. Not through the doorway that leads back to your cells (north). Sorry I should have been clearer. The east door leads to the interrogation room where Herik spoke with the strange blonde woman.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

ahayford said:


> They are coming up the stairs on the bottom left. Not through the doorway that leads back to your cells (north). Sorry I should have been clearer. The east door leads to the interrogation room where Herik spoke with the strange blonde woman.



Oh, you were clear.  My last post was my interpretation of where everyone else should be at the moment.

Our plan was to wait until Herik leads them to the doorway of the cell block.  I don't think anyone disagreed with that plan.  But, we did not want to fight them while they are on the stairs and we are intending to cut them off from escape.


----------



## ahayford (Jun 8, 2012)

Aaah one moment...I will update the map


----------



## ahayford (Jun 8, 2012)

There you go. Does that match up?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks.  

My proposed plan had most the rest back in their cell -H1 to -F5.  But that's too far away, I think.  And if everyone is near the door (as the map shows), they will be spotted before the first guard gets through.

What's the illumination like in the cell block, I forget?  Will the cell walls provide total concealment/cover?  Basically will a human guard at F8 be able to see someone at -B7?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't know what the heck's going on, but I cannot access EnWorld from my home Internet most of the time for 2-3 days now.  No other issues to my other sites.  I appear to have no problem on my iPhone's 3G network.  But I cannot post IC like this.  Grrrr.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2012)

Enworld has been VERY spotty the last week or two.

Especially using Internet Explorer...which is what we have to use when I'm at work.

Irksome.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2012)

Rather than post in the IC thread, I figured I'd resurrect this one. 

Hit a bit of a bump. Happens in PBPs, especially when there's no one clear course of action.

Right now it seems like we're going with the 'lure remaining guards into a trap, then burn down the prison' idea. Is that right?

If so, what do you guys think is the best way to implement it? I think it's a good idea, but I'm fuzzing out on the -specifics-.

It'll probably be a lot easier to work out OOC, then make the necessary rolls and narrate the results IC, and then we'll be back in the thick of things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2012)

First, I think we should kill whoever is in the kitchen.

Then, see if someone can realistically determine how to lure guards in with the fire.  I am not seeing how, myself.

Probably easier to just lure the guards in.  Someone dressed as a guard can wave at them and just motion for a pair to come inside the main building, probably.

Then once we get tired of luring guards, we just light the fire and exit the building.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2012)

Someone's in the kitchen?

lol...okay, missed that. Sorry. Guess I need to read back a page. 

I am fine with whatever method of luring everyone thinks will work best. It'd be nice to try to get a bunch of them, but that might be too big a risk...

How about this then? We find a way out other than this front gate, and rig the oil fire to start with some easy action, like chopping a rope or something. Ideally we set it so that it goes off between the main entrance and the exit we want to take. 

We start luring guards in. Should they catch on and come in force, we wait until they're in the danger zone, trip the fire, and run for it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's the map:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/321184-pf-way-wicked-golarian-ooc.html#post5876256

Not sure what exactly you are thinking with regards to the fire, Shayuri.

It was suggested in the IC thread of starting a fire in the dining area with the wooden furniture to help fuel it.  Maybe it would be enough to destroy the inner prison building.

I was also considering to dismiss my eidolon temporarily. Then use Firvin's summons to attack/lure guards on the prison walls.  Not necessarily very sporting, but it might be low risk and effective.


----------



## kinem (Aug 14, 2012)

Isn't the whole building made of stone? If so, I don't see the fire doing any damage to the building. I also don't see these low rent guards running towards the fire instead of away.

Sam doesn't particularly care if we kill the guards or not. Sadistic they may be, but then they are probably the same ones that he would hire when he is in charge of the kingdom  He just wants to escape ASAP.

If we want to lure guards though, maybe the signal horn would do that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't thing the building is entirely of stone.  There must be wood used in the construction.  Probably the floors/ceilings are wood.

The stone could turn the conflagration into a oven and rise the temperature hot enough to crack and wreck the mortar holding the blocks of stone together. 

Anyone take Knowledge Engineering?  Such a character might know the feasibility of such an idea even if the player does not.

Luring with Herik in disguise vs. signal horn, probably vote Herik in disguise again.  It worked once already.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2012)

It occurs to me that we could have had this conversation between our characters IC.

Sorry, I am going to drop out of this one.  Thanks [MENTION=6680745]ahayford[/MENTION].


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I'd hoped that:

A) It would be a conversation between more than just you and I and kinem.

B) It would be faster than doing it IC (due in part to A).

Sorry to see you go. 

Anyone else out there? 

*sends up a flare*


----------

